# swordtail tankmates



## Radar (Dec 13, 2013)

I have a 30Long tank which will have swordtails in it. What is a nice colorful fish to have with them?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

platy.platy can be red,platy can be blue,platy can be anything,platy good,platy cool,me love platy.me crazy about platy!!platy!!!!


----------



## FishyFriend (Oct 20, 2014)

Platies will interbreed with swordtails so not a good idea to keep them together.
You could have mollies or guppies


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Mollies need a little salt. Swordtail not tolerate salt. One problem.
But guppies, yes.


----------



## joecrouse (Feb 3, 2014)

Swordtails will tolerate a little salt just fine. Mollies and Swords get along great together. 

If I might suggest some nice Marble hatchet fish as your top dwellers, maybe an archer fish? for the middle of the water column a Mix of Mollies, swords, and Pencil Fish and then for bottom dwellers Some Cories, (Julie per my preference), Gobi (knight gobies are very cool and can handle salt easily.. but neon gobies are very cool looking too) or Gudgeons With a few otocats and a selection of Snails for cleanup, and a nice big bright red Indra Rainbowfish as your center piece. 

If you keep the salt at about 1/2 table spoon per gallon you would be just fine for all of those even the otocats (my hill stream loach and otocat each handle that much just fine) 

I almost want to recommend silver dollars as a middle column fish but they get so damn big.


----------



## joecrouse (Feb 3, 2014)

You will however have to carefully adjust the amounts proportions of what you have in the tank. if you do everything I suggested you will be way overstocked, Everything in there will go together okay though. ( Knight gobi IDEALY are brackish water BUT they do just fine in fresh most of the places that sell em keep em fresh water adapted but they wont breed in fresh...)


----------



## FishyFriend (Oct 20, 2014)

Mollies do not need salt, they can thrive in fresh, brackish or full marine.
Although corys & Oto's can tolerate salt for short term treatment, long term it is not good for catfish as they do not have scales like other fish.


----------



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

I have 3 swords, 3 mollies, 4 platys, 2 small angels, five tiger barbs, and 3 corys in a well-planted 55 and everyone is happy and healthy.


----------



## joecrouse (Feb 3, 2014)

wow.. you have well fed angels proteus... (all those little baby fry make nice snacks for angels..


----------



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

Yes, they do love a little fry at times. A few hardier members actually survived to adulthood, hiding in the plants.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

FishyFriend said:


> Platies will interbreed with swordtails so not a good idea to keep them together.
> You could have mollies or guppies


well i did not know that,thank you. 
i am obsessed with platy....


----------



## Radar (Dec 13, 2013)

Moved the Oreo swords to the new tank last night. They arrived couple days ago but the 39g not ready til yesterday . Keeping eye on them. Seem to be doing fine. Sure have lot of tank to themselves.


----------

